# What to expect from rescue agencies?



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm located in NW Chicagoland and have a few questions....

I'm considering adopting a friend for Shadow. I got a lead today on a potentially suitable dog located at a local rescue.

Before I go any further, can anyone tell me what to typically expect? I assume there might be a house visit and a check of vet references. 

What else can I expect? Will I be allowed to let her meet Shadow and see if they are compatible?
What if I bring her home and things just don't work out? I don't want to create an uncorrectable bad situation.

Anyway, sorry to be clueless on how this works, but I don't want to have unrealistic expectations going into this:help:


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

First of all, it's great that you are considering adopting from a local rescue!

I live in Chicago and am involved with a lot of rescues in the area. If you let me know what rescue you are looking at, I can probably give you better advice on what to expect!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Depends on the rescue, When I did rescue we checked references, landlords, and made a home visit. I think that it's pretty standard to make sure that there is no trouble with the exisiting dogs and most rescues will take a dog back if things don't work out.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

does shadow really want a friend? or do you want a friend for shadow? 2 dogs= twice the vet bills, twice the food, twice the exercise etc..

make sure you and Shadow WANT a 2nd dog.. some dogs dont want a friend to live with them, some do..

and yes ALWAYS bring your dog to meet a potential new dog. if they dont get along dont get the dog.. go slow and take your time to get a 2nd dog as they are a lifetime commitment... it took me 2 years to find the right match for my male dog,i wasnt going to rush into anything and had to make sure he liked the dog i was going to bring home. make sure the dog is in a foster home with other dogs and humans, this way the foster home can tell you what the dog is all about


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't worry, I'm very much going into this well aware that if we have a second dog it doubles the equation.
I'm in no rush to commit without fully examining all the angles.
The reason I'm so concerned deep down is exactly the what if factor...what if shadow decides he doesn't wasn't a new dog here. He was here first. I would hope we would be able to adequately assess any new addition. This is one of those major decisions that you shouldn't mess up!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

oops sorry i thought shadow was a girl... my bad..

if you are not sure,then maybe how about joining a rescue and try fostering? this way you can foster a dog and see if shadow wants a buddy to live with him 24/7- sorta like test drive dogs to see if shadow wants a friend and if he wants another dog around and if he even gets along with other dogs in his home, plus you are saving a dog from a shelter... its a win win situation, you foster , see if it works for shadow, find the best match, and if not then you have the foster adopted by someone then move to the next foster... i did that with my last 2 dogs, i fostered my current male to see if the 2 of them would like a 3rd living with them, and he never left... the other fosters i had just didnt click, so i fostered them until they found a home and then moved to the next foster until i found the one that clicked.... its something to think about....


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

All of our dogs are rescues.

All of the orgs I've encountered required one or more references, a home visit or virtual tour (pictures or video), and a vet reference. Most of their questionnaires are fairly lengthy and thorough. The Flower Mound Humane Society also seems to interview people and will decline applicants on occasion for various reasons.

Today we adopted from DFW German Shepherd Rescue. Keiser is actually a purebred dog w/ papers the owner had to give up due to allergy issues (his, not Keiser's). So if you look around you can find some amazing dogs in the rescue system. Personally, and no offense to the good breeders out there, I wish people would look at rescuing before going to a breeder.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I brought Robyn to meet Midnite. Since I already have a GSD and they were pretty impressed with her(temperament and obedience) they did not do a house check. I filled out the application, did a meet and greet, and an hour later we were on our way. It wasn't a rescue, but a shelter and a shelter that does put them to sleep. He was there for several months...most of his puppy hood. Midnite came busting out and was all over Robyn trying to pounce on her and play. I was slightly hesitant, but I could see he just wanted to play and her corrections for him were not brutal. All the way home she just stared at him out of the corner of her eye and he was just happy to break free. Its very surprising that he doesn't like other dogs on a leash, because he is just a goofy pup. There will always be things that you find out later. Some times you might even think, okay this might be why the original owners gave them up. Midnite is still very energetic, but when he looks at us with those big brown eyes, it makes me even more determined to help him along and become what he can be. Since we have moved into a house, he has had more freedom and he is the dog that I bring outside with me. He stays in the dog pen, doesn't cry or bark. He plays with his balls or in his pool, then just lays down. The other dogs are not as quiet in the pen. They are all going to be in heaven when the fence goes up. Robyn still corrects him when he doesn't behave properly. There are some days when he gets corrected by all of them. His behavior has gotten better, but he is a stubborn boy I feel so much better knowing that I saved his life, he is so worth it.


----------

